# Hi from London UK MAC Addict



## tottycat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have been a MAC addict since my twenties. My first purchase was MAC Face and Body, C3. Well, I'm 50 now, and I've been using MAC for erm, decades!

I make sure I hit every MAC duty free kiosk in every airport I visit, and fortunately there is a nice MAC outlet near our new home in Muscat, Oman.

Looking forward to posting with everyone!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

welcome!! i always run straight to mac at the airport too


----------



## Nush (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there,
Welcome fellow Londoner or Omani now?! My sis tells me it is nice out there.
Enjoy!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome !!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 4, 2008)

welcome


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fellow newbie and self confessed MAC addict here too ,who has passed her addiction to her daughters


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello fellow Londoner !


----------



## mz hanan (Dec 5, 2008)

hey i'm new too and from london.
my first purchases were well. dressed blush and studio fix foundation

i really love this company and i want to learn more tricks of the trade!


----------



## tottycat (Dec 5, 2008)

Ladies!

I am overwhelmed by the warm welcome! I'll be reaching out to my fellow Londoners (and everyone else!) whilst feeding my habit. My family now lives in Seattle, and we will be splitting our time between the UK and Muscat.

Cheers everyone!

P.S. We're heading off to Oman over the holidays for a 4WD safari...I will report back. And of course, I will visit the MAC outlet nearest our new house!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 5, 2008)

I love London so much! Glad to have you here. ;-)


----------



## tottycat (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad to be here! BTW, MzzRach, my (British) passport says "California" (e.g. BAY AREA) in the "Place of Birth" section...just call me a global mongrel (the other half is a Brit)!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tottycat* 

 
_Glad to be here! BTW, MzzRach, my (British) passport says "California" (e.g. BAY AREA) in the "Place of Birth" section...just call me a global mongrel (the other half is a Brit)!_

 
You're my kind of people.


----------



## tottycat (Dec 5, 2008)

I am a cat lover too. Here is my Cat's Web Page...

http://www.catster.com/cats/926917

Miaow! (or, Meow, in American-Catspeak)


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Tottycat! My Mum lives in Muscat and I never thought about sending her to the MAC store. Is it more expensive to buy in Muscat compared to the UK?


----------

